# Do Piranhas jump?



## ShaneN.

LoL, i bet some of you guys are gonna get a kick out of this question... anyways, i'm taking my 5 gallon bucket to pick up my 3 smallish (big enough to pack a good bite) P's tomorrow but it does not have a lid. Do I post danger of them jumping up to my hand where the handle is? Or what about the car ride home are they gonna jump out of the bucket?









Another thing along the same lines I was curious about, when i have the top of the aqaurium off for whatever reason would they jump out. same thing if i was using the gravel vac thing.

oh dear, dumb questions?


----------



## Griggs2121

Well, in your 5g bucket it shouldn't be a problem since those are pretty tall and you'll only need it filled about 1/2 up. So no problem there. As far as when your doing a gravel vac, no they wont jump out. Unless you really scare the bejesus out of them. But no, you dont have to worry about that. As far as jumping out of an uncovered tank in the middle of the night. I dunno, I haven't heard anything any I haven't had any of mine do it.


----------



## mason999

its possible they are normally abit skittish try putting a bag over the top of it to keep them as calm as you can if not a bag try a towel or something ?


----------



## ShaneN.

is a bag really going to stop them from getting out







, lol


----------



## ShaneN.

exactly how high can they jump? get their whole body out or even get space between them and the water?


----------



## mason999

well i was cleaning my tank out the other day and startled one of my baby reds and that jumped about 3 inches out of the water so a bigger one would jump higher


----------



## ShaneN.

wow, so be careful when you have the lid off? lol

i guess i'm attching a longggggg stick to my gravel vac


----------



## badforthesport

they can jump out of a tank say in the mittle of the night but in a cleaning you should see it and be fine. buckets are ok if they are in they car and you can see them but try an ice chest.


----------



## Piranha Boy

Yep... these fish can jump when they feel the need. I had one jump out and in the process of "flying" through the air it somehow made contact with the side of my hand.

I didn't feel a thing but was startled to see blood pouring from my hand!!







The lil frigger somehow managed to give me a nasty bite and I have a big scar to remind me of it.


----------



## opufoor

If u use a bucket make sure it's a clean (new) one. If u use a bucket that is already used for cleaning, leftovers from the cleaning product wil stay in the bucket and your p's won't like that.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Yeap they can jump higher than you can imagine if they are stressed so you better put something over the bucket...just in case :nod: !


----------



## nickg

I had someone come over to buy a Caribe from me the other day. I was netting it and it made one huge rush forward, flew out the tank, hit the floor, flipped twice and I caught it in the net on the second flip. This was out of a 5 foot 65 UK Gallon tank!!!!!

He made it to his new home fine and was eating within 3 days.

Nickg


----------



## ShaneN.

hmmm well i'll try and put something over top. they wouldn't try and jump through a bag would they? i wouldn't think so.

if one of those little suckers decided he's gnna jump out of the tank when i'm cleaning I'm not gonna be very happty with him


----------



## illnino

if you are afraid of the biting you, "im attacahing a long stick to my gravel vaccume" dont be afraid, because as long as they are feed and not scared too much they shouldnt bite you. i have stuck my hands an inch away from my 4 inch rbp and it dosent even flinch!


----------



## ShaneN.

so give them some food and wait an hour before any cleaning or maintenance, that's cool.

oh yah and about the buckets, i just went to my local home depot (like a revy for you 'mericans) and bought two brand new 5 gallon buckets.... perfect! i went back today and searched for quite a while but managed to find a lid that fits them with a rubber piece that ou can take out to have a breathing hole. should work awesome.


----------



## dzznuts

yes i have had a p jump out of the tank before. i used to have 6 p's and when i came back one weekend from being away, i had 5 p's and one on the floor on the other side of the room. at the time i had no hood on the tank, but i sure do now!
i also know that i friend of mine had their p jump out of thier 20 g and hit their stereo on the other side of the room.

but as for transporting your p's, transport mine in buckets from home depo that are 1/2 full from st catherines to ottawa, and they have always been fine every time, and i never cover the buckets


----------



## grumble

My largest red belly jumps when hes feeding..hes 7 inches and he only reaches about 3 to 4 inches of his body out of the water...


----------



## erikcooper

> i just went to my local home depot (like a revy for you 'mericans)


What does that mean?? I go to Home Depot quite often but have never heard of revy...


----------



## rbp 4 135

my big caribe got pissed at a feeder that was hiding behing my power head so he went down to the bottom of the tank and shot straight up i dont know what he was thinking but he hit so had he knocked my light off and broke it and the powere head intake cover fell of and after all of that the gold fis swam right in to the power head and got truned in to mush,my fis looked pissed when that happened so yes they can and do jump, although i am not shure how hight but when on hits hard enough to make a full cover hood pop up and my light to fall off that you tell me they could jump pretty high if they wanted to any way good luck man


----------



## mason999

lol they go straight for the throat you know


----------



## ShaneN.

erikcooper said:


> i just went to my local home depot (like a revy for you 'mericans)
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?? I go to Home Depot quite often but have never heard of revy...
Click to expand...

 I thought you had Revy there and not home depot.

At any rate, I'm not quite sure what I was expected but I guess they don't really feel the need to jump unless spooked. Watching the lady (cause the boss was out) catch 3 kind of little guys in a NET with 5 real big guys around them was quite a show. they seem pretty powerful.


----------



## Griggs2121

Ok well I had a rather tramatic expierence last weekend with a fish (not a Piranha) jumping out of his tank. So how well do you guys cover your P tanks? Use that plast stuff and cover everything behind the light? I haven't heard of people being too worried about Ps jumping out, but after last weekend I'm a little nervous


----------

